# My Poem Called:  "Gangster"



## Blake Allyn (Nov 11, 2017)

Credit the gangster with one thing.

Hes a purveyor of many coats.  He watches on as the purposeful hands exchange their tonsils, one by one, in Tiananmen circles of cattle.  The wind? It cringes.  All incentives, now little more then jealous hounds, Stonehenge themselves to the melody of every opera of history.

Now the last good farmer is in the corner, and hes arguing political gypsyism has taken over the country.  But all methane jane dos aside, you really got to credit the gangster with one thing,

Even if it pains your testimony or undercuts the many principaled spasms you objectively chronicled during your many travels through the Italian version of Kansas city.

Yeah you really got to credit the gangster with one thing.

He knows how to flatter a businessman


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 11, 2017)

Here's my tribute to Obama and gangsta style govt:

www.gangstastyle.org

to the tune of "Gangnam Style"

*Under the Constitution I don't need to follow*
*There's something called the Bill of Rights that I just rendered hollow*
*I'll make you pay for health-care, till we all end up on welfare*
*I have no - clue - and I don't care*

*I'm a Socialist*
*Instead of teaching equal independent business sense*
*I'll take our greatest wealth and waste it till we're penniless*
*While I retire at your expense, cuz that's what justice is*
*To this Socialist*

Fourteenth Amend-ment 
Equal Protec-tions
Aren't for rich folks NO
(Don't need their votes) NO

The NRA and 
Second Amend-ment
Can kiss my throne
Cuz I've got drones
Chicago ethics are the only way to go go oh hell no 

Obama Gangsta Style
Gangsta Style
O O O God No Obama Gangsta Style
Gangsta Style
No No Just Say No
No more Gangsta Style

[right/left sides:] Hey, A-C-A sux/ROCKS!
O O O O bama Gangsta Style
[left/right sides:] Hey, N-R-A sux/ROCKS!
No No Hell No (N-R-A Go A-way)

*Judges and Courts, should be equally defending*
*The freedom of ALL people that our States are representing*
*Consensus takes too long when half the Nation is dissenting*
*So my own - laws - I'm inventing!*

*I'm the President*
*I'll issue orders without voting if you don't consent*
*Silly checks and balances on power are a detriment*
*Why keep a contract with the people and the government *
*I can circumvent?*

The Sixth and Seventh
And Tenth Amend-ment
Aren't etched in stone
When I've got drones!

Fourteenth Amend-ment
Equal Protec-tions
Aren't for you folks
Your law's a joke
And-I-will laugh from my Hawaii Retirement Ho ho ho ho home

Obama Gangsta Style
Gangsta Style
O O O hell No Obama Gangsta Style
Gangsta Style
No No Just say No
No more Gangsta Style


----------



## Blake Allyn (Nov 11, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Here's my tribute to Obama and gangsta style govt:
> 
> www.gangstastyle.org
> 
> ...


Spending so much time focusing on what politician is both a tremendous misunderstanding of the government.  In short, only a moron would focus on the issues facing the US and think its attributable to one leader, whether that person is Trump or Obama.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 11, 2017)

Blake Allyn said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my tribute to Obama and gangsta style govt:
> ...



Hi Blake Allyn
If you read the lyrics they cite and list various Constitutional rights in context. So this is meant to be educational about the Constitution IN GENERAL. I have written tons of other songs which incorporate Constitutional principles in the lyrics to promote the application to real exercise of these in action and context. So it is about the principles, not about the person as in a personal attack or target.

Here are other examples in the series I plan to produce for public radio and educational outreach to fund reforms:

www.whatdoesthelawsay.org

www.houstonprogressive.org/legalization.html

www.houstonprogressive.org/isocracy.html#C

www.judgmentcall.org

www.houstonprogressive.org/democalls.html

See also www.houstonprogressive.net
www.10million.us and www.10million.net
www.houstonprogressive.org/GIG.html


----------



## Blake Allyn (Nov 11, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Blake Allyn said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Um this isn't educational it is idiotic brainwashing and indoctrination.  

The idea of this as an educational tool regarding the constitution is a cool idea.  But it has been done a million times and in this case merely presents a one sided view of Obama that is both grounded in fantasy and out of ignorance.

BTW, I am not an Obama supporter.  But I also dont support people like you having any role in the education of anybody.

The talent you have is there for sure.  I see it.  But you focus way, way way to much on partisan angles.

A partisan, is by definition, a moron.  Remember that.


----------

